# hesitation while accelerating



## Putar3 (Jan 31, 2006)

HI
I have a 1993 sentra XE GA16DE /B13 . Its all stock other than Hotshot CAI. whenever i accelerate just alittle hard it hesitates. more than once its not just the down shift. I know the drivers side CV axle is bad and was wondering if this would cause it. all the motor mounts are new, right side cv axle is new, oils are at good level, it doesnt run hot, and there are no bad sounds. I am hoping it is just the cv axle getting worse. I am getting that replaced in a few days. just didnt know if that would cause a bumping type of hesitation, turning or not. 

putar3


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

*ok*

what do you mean by hesitation? is the car jerking or a sputtering?


----------



## Putar3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I would call it more of a jerk than a sputter, the motor does bog alittle while doing it. its like i am letting of the gas real qwick and then getting back on it again. aswell I have noticed it only does it while tacking off from a dead stop. there is a little bumping at higher speed but I highly suspect that to be the bad cv axle.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I had hesitation from stop when taking off with a warm engine. Also, engine would almost stall, or would stall when AC was turned on. I cleaned the Idle Air Control Valve, and have not had a problem since. I posted some pictures of what I did. Just do a search. It is fairly simple to remove and clean. Troubleshooting can be difficult, so this may be one thing to check out as you try to resolve your problem. I just replaced the passenger side CV boot. I think I am on my 3rd set of boots, and when I purchased my Sentra, it needed a new axle, since the ripped boot was that way too long. It seems to be a common repair, but unless something is binding, I do not see how an axle would cause hesitation.


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

I had a problems also similar to that but it happened to be my coolant temp sensor after replacing it it went away.


----------



## JohnnyWash1 (Jul 27, 2005)

Do a simple tune up before anything else. Cap/Rotor/Wires/Plugs.


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

*same problem*

Its funny that u say ur having hesitation problems after the CAI...
I just installed my hotshot CAI on my 94 XE auto ands it is doing the same thing like when i step on the gas outta 2nd it is in high rpm's with slips in acceleration like it's cloged or sumthing, weird.... im almost stating to think that is b/c of my CAI but not sure...


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

Maybe MAF (Mass air Flow) Sensor needs cleaning. Be careful not to damage MAF while cleaning cost around $240


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Sep 23, 2005)

Oxygen Sensor!


----------



## KnitChick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi!

I've been having a similar problem myself. I have a 94 Sentra XE with the GA16DE. Completely stock...and I mean there's still original parts on there. I'm not sure what a CAI is (what is it may I ask?), but I doubt anything has been done to that.

Back in late October I had a fuel injector problem that got fixed, and then about a month or so ago I started seeing the same symptoms (the really rough idle) and I thought it was the same problem. However, after a while that went away but the extreme lack of acceleration was still there. 

Today, I was driving to work and I stopped at a stop light and when I went to move the car wouldn't move. I looked down and all the lights on the dash were lit up. Put the car in park, turned the key, and it started right up again. I went to the nearest gas station and waited for my dad. We were going to bring it to a place near home but the mechanic there offered to check on it. From what my dad told me the fuel injectors were okay (he checked the ohms on them) and he couldn't duplicate the problems I was having. (He did however discover a problem with the brake calipers).

When I drop the car off on Wed to get the brakes done (well that's the tentative plan at least) I'll ask him to check the coolant temp sensor and mass air sensor as mentioned above, and probably the idle air control valve (if I can't figure out Catman's tutorial myself) but anything else I should ask him to check? I know he said he was going to hook it up to his diagnostics but since the car is OBD 1 I don't know how much he could have found that way.

Thanks in advance for any help! 

Mary Jo


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Mary Jo,

Your symptoms sound very similar in ways to mine before I cleaned my Idle Air Control Valve. My car would stall, or stumble badly when trying to accelerate from the stop light. I also changed the fuel filter to ensure the car was not fuel starved. I checked the codes, and had no codes. When you say the extreme lack of acceleration was still there, was it all the time. I have had injector problems too, and the car would run very rough at times with lack of power. The IACV seemed to be more of a stumble, or drop in idle, then the car would kick-in and seem to be fine once it was going.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Mary Jo,

I just remembered. I had a bad spark plug wire, and it had the same symptoms of a bad injector. My car just started running on 3 cylinders. I took my car to the mechanic for what I thought would be a new injector, and it was a spark plug wire instead. May be something else to consider.


----------



## Putar3 (Jan 31, 2006)

sorry for not posting in ahwile, fire in lehigh acres florida and my phone was dead for a week. anyway, I am still not sure what the problem was and will now never know. I was following an F-150 , he turned his right blinker on, so i get in the left lane to go around him. and he turns left. slammed on the brakes and tried to turn back right but my front tires locked up and i slid right into him. really bad body damage air bag poped lots of good stuff. the ratiator was bent in have. but she still ran all the way to the dealer as a trade in. didnt over heat at all and i drove it 25 miles. now im in a 2002 dodge stratus because thats all they had that i could afford. i hate that im not in a nissan but atleast the air conditioner works.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Good luck with the Stratus. That is the way things go sometimes. The main thing is that you were not harmed. Cars can be replaced. Take care.


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

i had the same exact problem with my car..... i went nuts trying to find out what this was....... and it turned out to be the distributor cap and rotor.... it was old and worn out..... so it would cause a miss fire, making the engine jerk or hesitate. if it is the cap and rotor, make sure you get the nissan dealer parts..... i got the after market one, and that thing was junk!!!!! dealer price shouldn't be any more than $20 bucks...... for both cap and rotor.....


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

holycrap you dont drive a nissan anymore? mah bad, i should have read the other posts.... you really should try to find another nissan..... but hey atleast you dont have to worry about that sputter and hesitation anymore, hahaha just kidding.... sorry for your lost man... i used to own a 90 prelude si and some jack*** in a saturn turned in front of me at the last second..... totaled my whole car....... and the bad thing about it was, he didnt have insurance, no license, and no registration!!!!! cops came said they cant do nuttin! i was pissed!!!!!!!


----------



## Putar3 (Jan 31, 2006)

yea, I think the driving test's should be a bit harder. or atleast more often. Here in florida there are some people behind the wheel that really shouldnt be. but meh. As for getting back in a nissan I cant wait. I figure i'll keep the stratus for around 1 or 2 years and then trade it for a GT-R.... mmmmm, GT-R. or a new sentra spec V. one of those would be nice


----------

